

First 3D Printed Plane: Future of Drones and UAVs? - tuxguy
http://technabob.com/blog/2011/08/03/first-3d-printed-plane/

======
tuxguy
source: Google chrome Sundar Pichai's g+ post
[https://plus.google.com/116651741222993143554/posts/Kk6m2TLS...](https://plus.google.com/116651741222993143554/posts/Kk6m2TLStQx)

